# Young buck looking for a good source



## getbigfast (Aug 19, 2016)

I need help finding legit steroids please help, post DM, whatever it takes. I'm legit 24 dude looking to enhance my physique. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Franklin Yeti (Aug 19, 2016)

getbigfast said:


> I need help finding legit steroids please help, post DM, whatever it takes. I'm legit 24 dude looking to enhance my physique. Thanks in advance.



Wrong place Homey!  You are going to get some good reactions from the group.  Can't wait.


----------



## bigdog (Aug 19, 2016)

you are barking up the wrong damn tree young buck!


----------



## thqmas (Aug 19, 2016)

What's wrong with your current physique?


----------



## Iron1 (Aug 19, 2016)

We've told you on several occasions now to READ THE FUKKING RULES and you keep ignoring that simple request.

Let me spell it out for you, we will not be telling you where to buy illegal things.

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/2511-Forum-Rules-sticky


----------



## stonetag (Aug 19, 2016)

^^^^^^^Pretty much what he said, shit for brains!


----------



## BOGNERrocker (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 19, 2016)

Iron1 said:


> We've told you on several occasions now to READ THE FUKKING RULES and you keep ignoring that simple request.
> 
> Let me spell it out for you, we will not be telling you where to buy illegal things.
> 
> https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/2511-Forum-Rules-sticky



I just nutted in my pantalones looking at that hot avi....


----------



## tunafisherman (Aug 19, 2016)

how has the ban not come yet.  **** off troll.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 19, 2016)

tunafisherman said:


> how has the ban not come yet.  **** off troll.



He'll be banned if he does something worthy of being banned. For now, why not just have fun with him


----------



## Dex (Aug 19, 2016)

You want to change your physique and to do it with steroids? Prednisone should do the trick.


----------



## Runningwild (Aug 19, 2016)

This is what is wrong with society now, so many entitled people that just want what they want and unwilling to put in any work


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 19, 2016)

It should say dumb Fuk looking for a good source


----------



## zenergy (Aug 19, 2016)

He's a young guy with one thing on his mind. I stopped judging years ago after seeing tragic loss. He needs to follow the boundaries but also looking for help as we all have. Just a thought.


----------



## zenergy (Aug 19, 2016)

true, we'll put. Alot of judges here. insecure people.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 19, 2016)

Shut the Fuk up zenergy u dorky bastard


----------



## Joliver (Aug 19, 2016)

BOGNERrocker said:


> Oh god you just posted that shit I feel for ya cause obviously you haven't read rules AND the wolves are WAITING to eat you alive for making a mistake. Brace yourself cause all the keyboard warriors or ones with inferiority complex or experts with NO pics are gonna be tripping over eachother to tell you how stupid you are and how you need to go read the rules, and GTFO BLA BLA BLA. Good luck dude might as well just change your name again or some shit lmao



Keyboard warrior check list:

1) New guy...check.
2) Mistake...check.
3) Inferiority complex....double check.
4) No pics...check.
5) Rules not read...check.

All systems are go.  

GET HIM!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BOGNERrocker (Aug 19, 2016)

Cornelius Bigsby Coanbread J. Oliver said:


> Keyboard warrior check list:
> 
> 1) New guy...check.
> 2) Mistake...check.
> ...



^^^ check.


----------



## ToolSteel (Aug 19, 2016)

Dollars to doughnuts he's 5'10" and 165#


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 19, 2016)

BOGNERrocker said:


> Oh god you just posted that shit I feel for ya cause obviously you haven't read rules AND the wolves are WAITING to eat you alive for making a mistake. Brace yourself cause all the keyboard warriors or ones with inferiority complex or experts with NO pics are gonna be tripping over eachother to tell you how stupid you are and how you need to go read the rules, and GTFO BLA BLA BLA. Good luck dude might as well just change your name again or some shit lmao



how about taking all that dick out of your mouth and giving the new guys good advice like if u beg for gear out in the open like that u may get scammed? how about that?


----------



## Joliver (Aug 19, 2016)

BOGNERrocker said:


> ^^^ check.



Don't you point at me and say check.  Read the rules.  Damn new guys.


----------



## thqmas (Aug 19, 2016)

BOGNERrocker said:


> Oh god you just posted that shit I feel for ya cause obviously you haven't read rules AND the wolves are WAITING to eat you alive for making a mistake. Brace yourself cause all the keyboard warriors or ones with inferiority complex or experts with NO pics are gonna be tripping over eachother to tell you how stupid you are and how you need to go read the rules, and GTFO BLA BLA BLA. Good luck dude might as well just change your name again or some shit lmao



It seems the only one with a complex here is you.

a) The no pic issue you stated, just shows you are the one with the inferiority complex. Maybe ppl don't post pics because they don't care what ppl (like you) think about them, they don't need to prove nothing to anybody and believe it or not, workout for themselves. If you post your pictures and think it says something about you or make you credible - you are wrong and you are in the bro-zone too deep.

b) You suck dick (don't know which color you ended up with).

edit: no offense - it's your signature, you know, right?


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Aug 19, 2016)

In my best Edward James olmos voice 


*sigh*....."How do I reach these KIIDDSSSS?"


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Aug 19, 2016)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=VXNj2BobjJ4


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Aug 19, 2016)

I don't know how to embed over here. So click the ****ING link.


----------



## BOGNERrocker (Aug 19, 2016)

thqmas said:


> It seems the only one with a complex here is you.
> 
> a) The no pic issue you stated, just shows you are the one with the inferiority complex. Maybe ppl don't post pics because they don't care what ppl (like you) think about them, they don't need to prove nothing to anybody and believe it or not, workout for themselves. If you post your pictures and think it says something about you or make you credible - you are wrong and you are in the bro-zone too deep.
> 
> ...



Are you done?


----------



## BOGNERrocker (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## mugzy (Aug 19, 2016)

Take it easy fellas its just a forum....


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Aug 19, 2016)

Cmon guys, No need to call each other ditch tigers.


----------



## BOGNERrocker (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## GuerillaKilla (Aug 19, 2016)

What? Cmooonnnnnnnm


----------



## stonetag (Aug 19, 2016)

BOGNERrocker said:


> It's over now I'm outta this dumpster shit hole.


This forum is enjoyed by a lot of people, when you post shit like "suck a nigga dick" and other ridiculous junk, what the ****k do you really expect!


----------



## Iron1 (Aug 19, 2016)

Is it considered improper to neg someone who isn't here?


----------



## thqmas (Aug 19, 2016)

BOGNERrocker said:


> Are you done?



No.



BOGNERrocker said:


> It's over now I'm outta this dumpster shit hole.



Yes. Now I'm done.


----------



## automatondan (Aug 19, 2016)

Man, I disapear for a couple days and miss all the fun......


----------



## Joliver (Aug 19, 2016)

admin said:


> Take it easy fellas its just a forum....



Hey!!! This guy said its just a forum!!! Get him!!!!


----------



## zenergy (Aug 19, 2016)

Thank you may I have another.
Thought things might have changed in this space but once again I see the test still doest make one smarter. You remind me of Lyle Alzado


----------



## automatondan (Aug 19, 2016)

zenergy said:


> Thank you may I have another.
> Thought things might have changed in this space but once again I see the test still doest make one smarter. You remind me of Lyle Alzado



To whom was this comment intended?


----------



## DF (Aug 19, 2016)

My apologies GBF! The code for AAS is not "Ghey sex".  It was just a little lite hazing of a noob on my part.  The real code is "Butt sex".  You want "Butt sex"


----------



## bigdog (Aug 19, 2016)

I wish popcorn was in my macros! DAMMIT! this is funny!


----------



## thqmas (Aug 19, 2016)

Oh my god.... He actually did it.


----------



## bigdog (Aug 19, 2016)

thqmas said:


> Oh my god.... He actually did it.


the things newbies will do to find a good source! lmao!


----------



## deejeff442 (Aug 19, 2016)

I love this place lol. 
Jeez all you have to do is plant test trees . I have one next to my money tree.


----------



## kiwimike (Aug 20, 2016)

getbigfast said:


> I need help finding legit steroids please help, post DM, whatever it takes. I'm legit 24 dude looking to enhance my physique. Thanks in advance.



seriously  o.k so here it goes, firstly, would you walk in to a room full of people and say "hey, does anyone have some meth,coke or weed for sale?" ? I didn't think so. second of all, you are only 24. how long have you been seriously lifting ? my guess is probably only a few years which means you are no where near at your genetic potential. third, what do you know about AAS? they are serious drugs that can have serious consequences if you don't know what you are doing. and finally do you understand what the rules say about asking for sources? honestly bro did you not read the rules before you stuck a post up.


----------



## sgf (Aug 20, 2016)

Dex said:


> You want to change your physique and to do it with steroids? Prednisone should do the trick.



HAHAHAHA.  Best answer yet!


----------



## zenergy (Aug 20, 2016)

Depends on the comfort level. But 99% of the time the answer is no. When you can find the 1% deferential then you have found your ZEN Team.


----------

